# Hurricane Matthew



## rockon (May 18, 2016)

is now a category 4 hurricane. Mandatory evacuation of coastal islands and inlets. Myself and my good friends look to be in the path. Fun times! (just kidding)


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Get off the board and get busy gettin'! Stay safe!


----------



## Florida_rosbif (Oct 18, 2015)

Here in Miami. Have put steel storm shutters on my house, have a big stock of wine and beer, a generator and a chainsaw. Had a mini storm blow through a hour ago, now the calm before the storm, kind of ominous. Currently not predicted to be on main path, but further up the Florida coast line it's going to be nasty. 1st world problems, how will I survive without aircon godammit?

**** you Matthew.


----------



## rockon (May 18, 2016)

Blondilocks said:


> Get off the board and get busy gettin'! Stay safe!


Thank you! Been gettin' busy for days. Got plenty of non-perishable food & water and enough gas for my generator for 6 days of continuous use.


----------



## rockon (May 18, 2016)

Florida_rosbif said:


> Here in Miami. Have put steel storm shutters on my house, have a big stock of wine and beer, a generator and a chainsaw. Had a mini storm blow through a hour ago, now the calm before the storm, kind of ominous. Currently not predicted to be on main path, but further up the Florida coast line it's going to be nasty. 1st world problems, how will I survive without aircon godammit?
> 
> **** you Matthew.


Unfortunately, I do live a bit further up the Florida coast. It's not looking good. It's been a steady light rain all day, can't wait to see what tomorrow brings. 

As you said, **** you Matthew.


----------



## TX-SC (Aug 25, 2015)

My family lives near Charleston, but a little inland. They are preparing.


----------



## karole (Jun 30, 2010)

Ugh! My daughter lives in Wilmington, NC, right on the coast. I hope it turns before making it up that far. Actually, I hope it makes a turn and doesn't make land fall on any coastal towns. Be safe everybody!


----------



## rockon (May 18, 2016)

Update:

The light rain I mentioned above has turned into somewhat heavy rain. 1.8 inches in 2 hours. I'm watching the Weather Channel now it's showing a 100% of rain from tonight to Saturday. Wow!


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

rockon said:


> Thank you! Been gettin' busy for days. Got plenty of non-perishable food & water and enough gas for my generator for 6 days of continuous use.




Got extra oil for the gen? You need to change it every few days. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockon (May 18, 2016)

blueinbr said:


> Got extra oil for the gen? You need to change it every few days.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh yes. I made sure I have extra oil and filters.


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

This damn thing looks like it might circle around and hit Florida again next week.


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

GTdad said:


> This damn thing looks like it might circle around and hit Florida again next week.


Forecasters have dubbed it 'the drunk storm' for that reason. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

Florida_rosbif said:


> Here in Miami. Have put steel storm shutters on my house, have a big stock of wine and beer, a generator and a chainsaw. Had a mini storm blow through a hour ago, now the calm before the storm, kind of ominous. Currently not predicted to be on main path, but further up the Florida coast line it's going to be nasty. 1st world problems, how will I survive without aircon godammit?
> 
> **** you Matthew.


I second that! I'm in jacksonville and we're going to get hit too.


Be safe guys.

Fvck you Matthew!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Florida_rosbif (Oct 18, 2015)

Complete anti-climax for us in Miami, thankfully. A bit windy and some medium rain storms yesterday afternoon and it's gone. Storm shutters to remove today, a bit of a pain to have put them up for nothing, but so glad not to gave suffered a power outage!


----------



## Satya (Jun 22, 2012)

Stay safe, guys & gals!


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

rockon said:


> is now a category 4 hurricane. Mandatory evacuation of coastal islands and inlets. Myself and my good friends look to be in the path. Fun times! (just kidding)


*My unceasing prayers go out to you and to everyone in the path of this terrible storm! 

May our Heavenly Father continue to keep his loving watch over all concerned!

We love you all!*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

We're getting the outer bands in jacksonville now. The worst should be here this evening. 

The storm's track has shifted a bit east, so since I'm west of i95 we might be spared the worst of it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rockon (May 18, 2016)

arbitrator said:


> *My unceasing prayers go out to you and to everyone in the path of this terrible storm!
> 
> May our Heavenly Father continue to keep his loving watch over all concerned!
> 
> ...


Thanks arb. I really appreciate that. Right now just semi heavy rain (got 4.5 inches since 8pm last night) off and on high winds. At least I still have electricity!


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

Stay safe! 

My MIL keeps sending messages how she is staying in her garage with lots of water, canned food and cash. She is such a drama queen, she is in Sarasota


----------



## tech-novelist (May 15, 2014)

CharlieParker said:


> Stay safe!
> 
> My MIL keeps sending messages how she is staying in her garage with lots of water, canned food and cash. She is such a drama queen, she is in Sarasota


I hope she has a way to protect her supplies, if you get my drift. >


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

One of my sisters lives on Merritt Island. She and another sister went to a house they own by Cape Canaveral.

They don't know how the place on Merritt Island did. But the house at Cape Canaveral has only one screen damaged and a tree blew down across the street.

The bridges to Melbourne and Merritt Island are still closed.

So it sounds like things are not that bad.


----------



## rockon (May 18, 2016)

CharlieParker said:


> Stay safe!
> 
> My MIL keeps sending messages how she is staying in her garage with lots of water, canned food and cash. She is such a drama queen, she is in Sarasota


I think she will be OK. :wink2:

Sadly, reports are starting to trickle in about peoples houses getting broken into in the evacuation areas.


----------



## Manchester (Oct 7, 2016)

I have relatives down there who are staying for JUST that reason.

Looting.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

CharlieParker said:


> Stay safe!
> 
> My MIL keeps sending messages how she is staying in her garage with lots of water, canned food and cash. She is such a drama queen, she is in Sarasota


They aren't getting sqat in Sarasota.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

EleGirl said:


> One of my sisters lives on Merritt Island. She and another sister went to a house they own by Cape Canaveral.
> 
> They don't know how the place on Merritt Island did. But the house at Cape Canaveral has only one screen damaged and a tree blew down across the street.
> 
> ...


I just saw a video from Merritt where the street was flooded.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

rockon said:


> I think she will be OK. :wink2:
> 
> Sadly, reports are starting to trickle in about peoples houses getting broken into in the evacuation areas.


Like for MIL, boo for looting.



lifeistooshort said:


> They aren't getting sqat in Sarasota.


I'm sure she'll need to see at least 2 doctors next week because of it. 

The worst of it for you should be coming soon, right. Again stay safe, the rest is just stuff.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

lifeistooshort said:


> I just saw a video from Merritt where the street was flooded.


Not surprising. I think that sometimes, if the roof does not blow off people feel lucky.


----------



## Manchester (Oct 7, 2016)

Maybe the whole thing will just blow over lol.

Not really a funny topic but what the heck.


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

lifeistooshort said:


> I just saw a video from Merritt where the street was flooded.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_




You still ok?


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

rockon said:


> I think she will be OK. :wink2:
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly, reports are starting to trickle in about peoples houses getting broken into in the evacuation areas.




So how did you fare? Lose power?


----------



## CuriousBlue (Oct 7, 2016)

I wonder if some marriages will come back together after this hurricane. Nothing like a crisis to make people re-evaluate and realize what they have as opposed to what they don't have.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

blueinbr said:


> You still ok?


Yeah, I'm a bit west of i95 and didn't get hit that bad. 

Weather was pretty bad but my neighborhood is a little newer.....didn't even lose power. Just flickered a but.

I know you guys in your part of the country appreciate what a hurricane can do. 

Thanks for asking.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

EleGirl said:


> Not surprising. I think that sometimes, if the roof does not blow off people feel lucky.




I lost my roof, fence and a couple of trees from the last one that hit here. 

That was nothing compared to the August flooding. The hurricanes damage the outside. The flood destroyed the inside. Much worse. 

With all due respect to the East Coast TAMers we here are just glad the storm went somewhere else. 

Note to all TAMers. Get flood insurance.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

blueinbr said:


> I lost my roof, fence and a couple of trees from the last one that hit here.
> 
> That was nothing compared to the August flooding. The hurricanes damage the outside. The flood destroyed the inside. Much worse.
> 
> ...


No offense taken.....you guys have been through it and deserve a break.

Statistically speaking Florida was probably due for one.....anyone who's written insurance here over the last 10 years or so has made a bunch of money. 

Of course all of that profit could be wiped out now. 

My city hasn't seen a hit by a major hurricane since 1898. I think Dora was a cat 2 when it came through in the 60's.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rockon (May 18, 2016)

blueinbr said:


> So how did you fare? Lose power?


Did good. Not as powerful as expected. All most 10" rain. Lost power yesterday about noon and just got it back about an hour ago! :grin2: Lots of work for me tomorrow, lots of clean-up to do.


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

lifeistooshort said:


> No offense taken.....you guys have been through it and deserve a break.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Don't you work in the insurance biz?


----------



## rockon (May 18, 2016)

lifeistooshort said:


> No offense taken.....you guys have been through it and deserve a break.
> 
> Statistically speaking Florida was probably due for one.....anyone who's written insurance here over the last 10 years or so has made a bunch of money.
> 
> ...


Yes, it was a cat 2, but took out a lot of the beaches. I seen before and after pictures, we lost a lot.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

blueinbr said:


> Don't you work in the insurance biz?


Yes, I'm a personal home and auto pricing actuary.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rockon (May 18, 2016)

Time to end this thread I guess. 

If the Hurricane had not veered off to the east it could have been much worse. It took a good 4 hours this morning to clean everything up. No damage to house or property. A neighbors son had a large tree fall on his Mazda Miata, total write-off. 



But my prayers are to those lost there lives, hurricanes suck.


----------



## rockon (May 18, 2016)

What the hell!

Last year we had hurricane Matthew and now it looks like we (Florida) might get wacked by hurricane Irma, now a category 5 hurricane. 

Still about 5 or so days off but many of the predictions have Florida getting a hit, again.


----------



## karole (Jun 30, 2010)

rockon said:


> What the hell!
> 
> Last year we had hurricane Matthew and now it looks like we (Florida) might get wacked by hurricane Irma, now a category 5 hurricane.
> 
> Still about 5 or so days off but many of the predictions have Florida getting a hit, again.


So very sorry! My daughter lives on the North Carolina coast and I am worried for her! Stay safe and prepare now!


----------



## Nucking Futs (Apr 8, 2013)

rockon said:


> What the hell!
> 
> Last year we had hurricane Matthew and now it looks like we (Florida) might get wacked by hurricane Irma, now a category 5 hurricane.
> 
> Still about 5 or so days off but many of the predictions have Florida getting a hit, again.


Yeah, I'm not thrilled with the looks of the track. If it runs up just off the west coast the worst part of the storm will be over land and cause heavy damage and that's what a lot of the models are showing. Most of the last 42 years in Florida and this is the first time I've ever even considered bugging out. Not easy to get a hotel room anywhere I've looked, I stopped bothering after checking in Pennsylvania.


----------



## Nucking Futs (Apr 8, 2013)

Well, I'm back from my 7 day ban. Fortunately this one doesn't count against me since it was a storm that banned me instead of a mod.


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

Nucking Futs said:


> Well, I'm back from my 7 day ban. Fortunately this one doesn't count against me since it was a storm that banned me instead of a mod.


Welcome back.

I am on standby to head your way, likely next week. No idea what county yet.

I am being told it will be for 20 days.

I hope it happens. We have folks down there now and the stories I am hearing are crazy...

Using flood water to wash the raw sewage from a school hallway due to no running water is one that comes to mind...

Stay safe down there, NF.


----------



## Nucking Futs (Apr 8, 2013)

farsidejunky said:


> Welcome back.
> 
> I am on standby to head your way, likely next week. No idea what county yet.
> 
> ...


Probably further south. We didn't get it too bad here, most services are already restored and schools open back up tomorrow. Mad respect for the linemen though, they came in from all over to work all day in the sweltering heat. Lots of police and fire/emt came in too.


----------

